# Track power.



## AFX64 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi everyone
Im from the uk and I have a small circuit mounted on an 8x4 table
using Tomy track,power&controllers. My problem is that some of the cars,
lifelike T and micro scalextric mainly,seem to have to much power and are pretty much uncontollable as a result.
I understand from reading this forum that 45 ohm controllers and a variable power source are the way to go, but thats not possible at the monent.Is there any other way to make these cars more contollable, maybe using lower voltage transformers and attatching the tomy plug would slow these cars down. I dont want to go chopping wires as Im not to good with electrics
Any help you all could give me would be much appreciated

Thankyou.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hello AFX64!

From my understanding (and I'm sure its limited when compared with some of the HO racers on this forum) the way to do is to go with an even higher ohm controller. Something like a 70-120 ohm controller will help tame any car that has a bit too much power for its own good. 45 ohm is a good start, but probably would need to be higher.

As for the wiring, most of the controllers come with either clips on the ends of the wire or just clean, bare wire. Taking a pair of AFX controllers and snipping off the ends such that you can strip their wire bare and then connect or twist the controller wires to the AFX plugs is not that difficult - the controller has three wires, but the AFX plugs have two - red and black should be the only thing that is used. You can even make it as simple as some wire nuts taped with electrical tape, I'm sure.

Hope this helps and if anyone begs to differ I'm sure they will give more feedback on this.

Cheers!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I believe Tomy controllers are 70 ohms.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Learn how to drive them. 

What is the power coming out of your wall over there? You may have more juice than us US boys. 

The Tomy wall pack is rated at 22vdc. You could look for a Tyco or LifeLike wall packs that are rated lower. Or try the BSRT 12v power pack for @ $28.00:

http://www.scaleauto.com/bsrt/gjet_car.htm


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

You should be able to find a small adjustable power supply that is UK spec....


----------



## AFX64 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys.
I purchased my set from the U.S.A so the powerpacks are the same as yours.
I use an Ac converter to drop the voltage from 240 to 110.
I suppose I will have to learn to live with it until funds become available for an adjustable power supply.


----------

